# [SOLVED] Using Ps3 controller as gamepad for phone



## sportsfan_156 (Jul 24, 2012)

Hello, I have a MyTouch Q LG800 phone. I have searched and found out that I can use a Ps3 controller as a gamepad on a phone for emulators. I know that rooting is necessary to use the controller as a gamepad. My question is, Is there a way to use a ps3 controller as a gamepad without rooting my phone, and without paying for extra cables, or paying for anything, just free?


----------



## Junior777 (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Using Ps3 controller as gamepad for phone*

No. Root will be required.


----------



## sportsfan_156 (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Using Ps3 controller as gamepad for phone*

Oh ok thanks For your help. I guess ill wait until my warranty runs out


----------

